# Weekly competition 2017-23



## MatsBergsten (Jun 8, 2017)

We are having some troubles and not so much spare time right now.

Now this competition is open at least at the competition site.
https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/index.php
We will try to generate the normal thread here with scrambles as fast as possible.
M & M

===============================================================
*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.*

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
*2x2x2 *
1. F2 R' F U2 R2 F U' F R U'
2. U2 R' U R2 F' R' U2 F U
3. R F2 R U F2 R' F' U2 F
4. F' U2 F U' R2 U2 F2
5. U' F U2 R' F U' F U R' U'

*3x3x3*
1. D' R' F D2 R' F2 U L B R2 F2 D2 L B2 L B2 R' D2 F2 L2
2. L2 B' D' R' L D R2 D2 F R F' U2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 B
3. U D2 L' F2 U' F B2 U' R2 F L2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 B2 D B2 U D2
4. L2 U2 B' R2 D2 B L2 R2 F D2 B U' L D2 R U' R D B F U
5. U L2 F L' F' D' F2 L U' R' D2 B' U2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2

*4x4x4*
1. Uw L Rw Fw' F Uw2 F2 Rw Uw2 R2 B' Fw2 L' Uw2 U' Rw' F2 D2 Uw2 U Rw' D Uw' F2 Rw2 R D' B Uw Fw' R2 U2 Fw2 R2 U' R U' B' F R2
2. Fw Rw' Fw' R2 Uw B' F' Uw2 R2 F Rw D' Rw2 Uw B R2 B Uw2 U' Fw' R' D2 L D Rw U2 L2 D R D F2 D Fw D' Fw L Rw R U Rw'
3. R2 Uw Rw' D2 B D' U' Rw R F' L2 U L' R2 F Rw R D Rw2 R2 F Rw2 D L' R D2 L' Rw' F R D2 L' Rw2 Uw2 B2 D2 Uw' U2 Rw Fw
4. U2 L2 F R' D2 R' B L' D' B D' F2 L' D2 Uw2 B2 F' Uw2 B R2 F' R2 U2 Fw U F2 Rw B' F Uw' B2 D Rw2 R B2 L' Uw2 L2 B' F
5. R' U' Rw2 F2 Rw' U Rw' Uw' Rw D' Uw' U' L2 Rw Fw2 U Fw Uw' L Rw F2 Rw' Fw L D2 L' F' U L2 D Rw' U' Rw' Uw B2 L Rw B Fw L

*5x5x5*
1. Fw F2 L D' R2 Fw2 D Uw2 B2 Uw U Bw' Rw U2 Bw Dw' Uw B' L2 Uw Bw' Fw D Bw' Dw U2 L R U2 R2 B2 Bw' F2 Dw2 Rw Uw2 B U' Bw Fw' Uw' R2 Dw Uw' L' B2 Uw L' D Dw' Uw' U' B2 Bw' L Rw2 B F Lw B2
2. L' Lw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw R' Bw2 Uw L Fw2 D Dw2 Lw' D2 U Bw2 D' L Lw' Rw2 R2 Dw' Uw' L R U2 Fw U R D Uw' U F2 Rw D' Fw' Uw Bw' Dw' U' Bw D2 Fw' F Dw Uw B Bw Uw2 B2 F2 D' U B2 Fw' R F L' D Fw2
3. D2 L2 B Lw' Fw U Lw2 B' Rw2 Dw Uw2 Fw' F' Lw Rw2 U' L B Fw2 U2 Lw' Uw2 R2 Dw B2 Dw' U Fw2 D' R' Bw' Lw' D Uw' U' Fw2 Dw2 Uw R Uw2 Rw R2 Uw' L Bw' Fw' L' Bw2 D' Uw U2 Bw' Lw2 B Bw' Lw Rw Fw F' Lw2
4. Dw' Uw' Bw' Dw2 L B F L' Rw' R2 Dw Bw U' Rw' B D2 U' F' Rw2 D2 B2 L Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw R' B2 R U Rw U' Rw' B' U' Fw R' D Dw' Bw Rw' B2 Bw' Uw2 B Fw' Rw2 Bw D2 L Lw2 Rw Uw' Rw' R2 D' F2 R Dw U'
5. Bw Rw Fw2 Dw2 B' Fw' F Rw' R' B Fw2 L2 Fw2 D' Bw2 F D' B' Bw Fw' F' Lw' D' Uw2 B' D2 Uw2 L2 Lw U Lw' Uw2 B' Fw2 L' Rw Bw' F Rw Bw' Dw' U2 R B Bw' Lw2 Dw' Rw2 Bw2 F' Lw2 Bw Fw2 F2 Uw2 Bw Fw F' Uw2 Lw2

*6x6x6*
1. D' 3F' 2F' R2 U 3R B' 2B 3F F U 2L 3R' 2R2 B 2B2 2L 3R2 B2 2R2 3U' 2B' 3F' F' L 2B2 3R2 2B 2F2 D2 2R 2D B 2U F R2 B U' 3F2 D2 2D 2L2 3R2 3F2 3R' R' 2U 2B' 3F' F2 3R 2B2 F U2 2R' 2D' 2L' 3R' F' 2R 2U2 L 3U B 2B2 F 2U 2R' 2D 2F
2. U' 2F' F' L2 3R 3F' L2 2U 2L 3R2 D' R 3U2 2L2 2R' 2B2 F 2D' 2B' 2U' B2 3F' F' 3R2 2R2 2U' 3F R' U' L2 U' 2F' 3R' B L 2R' R 3U F' D U 2R D R2 3U' 3R2 2R2 2D' 2U 2F2 U B 3R 2R2 F' 3U 2B' 3F2 3U2 F' D R2 2U' F' D2 2U2 B' 2F2 L2 2D2
3. 2D' 3F2 R 3U2 2B' 2R B' 3U' 2R2 R' U B R' B' 2U 3R' B 2B2 L2 R' 3U 3F R 2U2 R2 2F' D2 2U' U2 R2 D2 2B' L 2L 2B' 2D2 3U R' D2 3R2 3F' L2 2F 3R2 2U2 3R2 3U' 2L' 2U U' 3R' 3U' 2B' 2D' U 3F 2U2 R 3U' F2 3R' 2D' 3F' L' U' 2F' D2 3U 2B 2D
4. 3F2 U2 2L2 3R F' D L' 3F' 3R2 2R' 2U2 2F' 3R 3U2 2B' 2R2 2U2 R B2 L2 B2 2B2 3F 2F2 F' R2 2U' 2L 3F 2U' 3F 2R U2 3F2 2F2 F' 3U 3F' 2U2 2R' F2 D' F' 2D 3U 2R' D2 3R 2B L2 3R2 B F 2D2 U' 2B' R2 3U F2 2L' R2 3U2 R' 2B 2U2 F R2 B 2D 2L2
5. F 3U 2L2 2R' R2 3F2 3U' B2 2B2 3R2 2D 3F F 2U2 2B R2 B' 3U 2L R D 2R 3F' 3U2 2L R2 B 3U2 U R U' 2B' R2 3U2 3R 2F L' B' 2D 2U 2F 2L 3R2 3U2 L' 2U2 2F' 2L' 2F2 3R2 3U2 3R2 B' R2 D B2 3F 2L' 2D2 3R 2D L D' L 2L 2F2 3U 2L2 3R' B2

*7x7x7*
1. 3U 2B' U 3F2 2F' 2U 3R U2 3F 2L 2R' D' 2R2 2D L 3L2 2R 3B2 F L' 2U 3R' 2R' D' 2R 2B' R' 2D' 3R2 3U' 2U2 2B F2 D2 3D U R 3D' 2U U' 3F2 3U' U2 B' 3B' 3D 2B2 D2 3L 3U' 2U' 2B' 2F 3R' R 2D 2R D2 2F' 3D2 3L' 2D' 3D' 2U' 2F2 3L' B' F D 3B' 2L D2 2U R 3U 3B2 3F 2F' 2R2 3D2 2L2 2B' F 3L 2U2 B' R2 3F F' 2L2 D2 3D2 3U' 2U' 2R2 2U L B U R'
2. U2 R2 B2 3B2 2D 3L' B2 D2 F 3R2 2U' 3B2 L 3L' B L2 3R2 F 3U 3L2 3D' R 2D' 2L 2F2 3D 3L 3F2 2R2 B' F' U 2B 2L2 3F' 2F' L 2D' U2 B D' 3D2 3F F' L2 3U' 2L2 3B' 2L' 3L2 3U 2B' L2 3B2 3U2 2R R2 2B 3L2 3B 3R 2R2 R' 3U' L' 3L' 2R2 R 3D2 3L2 2B F R2 2F 3U' 3L' 2R2 3F L 3R' 3B2 2D' 2U R2 B' 2F' 3R 2F 2L 2B F2 3U' 2L' 3L 2R2 3U' 3L' U 2L R2
3. 3B 3L R' B' 2F' L' 3R' R' D 2U 3L' 3B2 2D' 3B L2 3L2 F' 2D 3U 3B 2R2 F 3D2 U2 2F 2R2 3B' U2 R 2D2 B2 F2 3U2 F 2L' 2B2 L2 F L U2 L' 3B 3L2 2U 2F' 3L 2D 2L 2F2 D L 2U 2B2 2U 3B' F2 U2 R2 2B 3B 3F F U B 2F 3D2 3U B 2D' 2B2 3B' L' 3L2 U 2R 3U 2F2 3R' 2R2 2U2 2R 2B' 3D' 3U 2L' B' 2B' 3D2 3U2 L' 2L F 2L 3L2 3R2 3F2 2R2 3D2 U 2R'
4. L 3B 3F2 3U' 2B2 3R' F' 2L2 R D' 3D U2 2R 2U 2B' 3B 3F 3L 3R' 2U2 3B2 U L2 3L' 2D2 2U 2B 2U' 2L' F' R 2B2 F' L 3R' 2U 2B2 3B2 2F2 R 3U' F L 3L' 3B2 D2 3R' 2U U2 2F' 2L2 U 2F F 3D B D2 2F2 F' 3L2 B' R 3B' 2R' 3D' 3F2 D 2U 3L' 2F2 D 3D 3R2 2D2 2L2 3R 2B2 2F' 3R 2R 2U2 2L' B2 2R2 3B 2D 3D' R' D 2F' 3D' 2F 2D' R' 2B 3R2 D B F2 D
5. 2R' B F 3D2 3U2 L2 2D 2U 3F' L2 3L' 2R' 3F2 2F2 3D' U 3R' 2R F' 2L2 R' U2 2L2 3F' 2L' D 3B 2D' 3D' 3U' F 2U' U 2F' 3U' L' D' 3B D 2D2 3U' B2 3F2 L2 2B 2D 2B2 F 2R2 D 3F' 2R 2U2 2R 3U' R 3B2 3F' 3D' 3U U' 2B2 R' U' 3F R' 2F2 L2 3R 2R2 2B 3B' F' 3R' D2 3B 2F 2R2 B' F2 L' 2L2 3L' 2U U' 2F2 2R2 3U' 3F 3U L R' 2U F' D 3L D 2B' 2D 2R

*2x2x2 blindfolded*
1. U R F' U2 F U' F U2 F2 U'
2. F' R U' R' F R' U F2 R2
3. F R2 U' F U' R2 U F2 R

*3x3x3 blindfolded*
1. F2 R U' L' B D' L2 D F R U2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 F' L2 U2 L2
2. B' L2 D2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 F2 L D' U' B2 F2 L B2 R B D2
3. U' D F U D R' B2 U L' B' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 D' R2

*4x4x4 blindfolded*
1. L' Fw' Rw' B U' F L2 Rw R D Uw U' R' Fw2 U2 Fw R D Rw2 U' Rw' R' B2 D2 Rw2 B2 F2 Rw2 U F Rw Fw' D2 Uw2 F' L2 F2 L' Uw2 B'
2. Uw' Rw U2 B R B D' U2 B' D Uw' L2 Rw2 B' F2 D R' Uw2 F R' B' D' Uw' B2 R2 F D' R2 F2 U2 Fw' D' Uw Fw2 F2 Uw' B F Rw R'
3. L' Fw L2 Fw L B Uw2 Fw' F' U2 Rw' Fw' Rw' B2 Fw' F Rw2 B2 Fw2 F Rw D' Fw Rw' U2 Fw' Uw' L' Rw' R Fw2 R D' Rw B' Rw2 U Rw' D2 L'

*5x5x5 blindfolded*
1. Bw Fw2 D2 R Uw' L2 D' F D' Fw2 Lw' Rw2 B2 D Lw2 F U' B R' D' Rw' B Bw' Fw Rw2 R2 Bw' D Rw' R2 B' Bw L' Bw' R2 Uw' R2 B Dw' L' Uw B Fw' L Bw U Rw2 B' Bw2 Uw' F' Rw2 Dw U' Fw' Uw Bw Dw' R' Fw2
2. Bw' Rw Dw' Uw2 U' Lw' B Bw2 F R2 B2 L2 Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 R Fw D U' B2 Fw U B U Bw2 R' D U2 Fw Lw D' L' Lw2 D' Rw' Bw F' Dw2 U2 B Rw B Bw' F' Rw Dw F' Dw2 Uw' Lw2 F2 U2 Lw B Fw2 R2 Dw Uw' B'
3. L Rw Dw' Uw U Lw2 U2 Fw2 F2 Uw' B' F2 Uw' F' R2 D F' Rw2 Uw' F' Uw Bw U L Dw2 L2 D F R Dw2 L' Lw2 Dw' R2 Dw2 Lw2 D B Fw2 Lw' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Fw2 R' U2 Lw2 D2 U L' R2 Bw Uw2 B Uw U' Lw

*6x6x6 blindfolded*
1. 2B' 3F 2F' 2R' U' 2F 2R' 3F' D2 2D' 3U 2U U' L' F2 L2 B' L2 3U' R 2D U2 B2 L' F' R2 2D2 B' 3F R 3F' 2D' F 2L2 D' U' 2F 3U R D2 U2 2L D 2U' 2R 2B 2L2 R' 3U B2 F2 D2 U' 2B 3U' 2L 2R2 R2 3U' F D' L 3F' L2 R2 B 3F' 3R' 2R' 2D

*7x7x7 blindfolded*
1. 3R D L' 2B' 2F2 2D' 3D2 2L2 2R B' R' 3B 3U' 2L2 D2 2L' 3L 2U 2R B2 2F L 2R2 3U' B2 3B2 D2 3D2 3U' R 3U 3R B' F2 2R' 2B2 R2 B' 2B F 3U B' 2D2 B 3U2 L2 3D2 3R' 2F2 2D2 2U' 3B 2D' 3B2 3U2 R2 3F' L' R D' 2R2 R' 2F' 3L 2R2 D 3U2 B2 2B2 2U' 3F' 2D 3B' 2R 3F2 U' 3B' 3R2 B' 2B2 2F2 3R' 2R2 2U' 2B' 3U 3R D' 2D2 3F' 2R' 3D' B2 3D' 3U U2 3F U' L2 2F

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*
1. F2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 B U2 L2 B R' D' R' U L F' U B2 R B2
2. L2 R2 B2 U R2 U' R2 D' L2 D U2 R U' B2 R D' F' L' B D B'
3. D' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 R B' U' B' R U2 F' R B' F
4. B2 L2 B D2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 D2 F' U' F2 U L' U' F' R D B' U
5. F B2 D R' U2 L D2 B D F L2 U2 B2 U2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2
6. U R2 F2 D R2 D R2 U B2 L2 R D2 B2 D' B' F2 D F R
7. L2 D' R' U B U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 U2
8. F' U2 B' L2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 R2 B2 D' L' U2 F' U' B2 U2 R' B L2
9. R D2 B2 U' R' L U2 D B L' F R2 B R2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2
10. F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B D2 L' D R' U' F' D2 R B2
11. B2 L2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D U F2 D' R U F' D B' F' U2 R D U2
12. U R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 F2 L U L2 B' R2 U' F' L' D2 L'
13. B2 D2 B2 L U2 R B2 L R2 B2 U2 B' L D L2 F' L F2 D' L2
14. U' F B2 L' U L2 D' L2 F' R U2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 B' R2 U2
15. D2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' L R D' B R2 U' B L U' B'
16. B2 F' L2 F2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R D2 U' L B' F L' D' B' U2
17. L U' F D L2 B D R2 U R F2 R2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 B U2 F
18. U2 F' D2 L2 F R2 F R2 D2 B U B U B' R B D' F' L' U'
19. U' B L2 U' F B' D F' R D' B2 L B2 R L F2 U2 F2 B2 L' F2
20. U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D' U L U2 F L2 F' L' U2 B R2 D
21. U2 D2 R F2 D2 R D' F L B2 U R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U2 F2
22. F' L2 B U2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L B D' F' L' D2 F2 L' D' L'
23. D2 R2 D2 B U2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 D' B' U' L F' D' R' F' D2 L2 D2
24. B2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 R2 U2 B F U2 R U2 B' R' U' B2 F D B' D2
25. B' D2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F D F' R' F' D2 U R U R' B2
26. U2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 F' U2 F L2 F R' D R2 U2 B' U' B2 R' U' F2
27. D' F L2 U' B2 R' B2 U' B L F' U2 B' L2 F' D2 F' R2 L2 F2 R2
28. F2 D2 R D2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 B2 R' D' R F2 L2 B' R B2 F' D' U
29. F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 D F2 U R' U' F U2 B D2 R2 F2 L' U2
30. B' R2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 F' U2 B D2 L' B' U F D' L' R2 F R D2
31. D' F2 D' R2 U B2 D' F2 D R2 U' L' U' F' D B F2 U R' B2 R'
32. F2 L2 U2 B F2 U2 R2 B L2 B2 U B F' D B2 L' U2 L F' L' D2
33. R2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 R' F' L U2 L B2 U' R' D2 R2
34. L' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 R U' L F' D' F U2 B2 L B2
35. D2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 U B2 U' L' B' F' R' F2 L2 U F' D' U'
36. R U2 B U2 F D F' R U2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2
37. B' U2 R' U L' D R2 D2 L F' U L2 D L2 F2 B2 D F2 R2 D L2
38. B2 L B2 L' F2 L2 U2 B2 R U2 R2 D' R' D F L R F' U' L B'
39. U' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R' B' L2 B F' D B' D2 B' R2 U'
40. F L2 D B U' B2 L' D2 F U2 F2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 R F2 L2 U2
41. B R' U' B2 U2 L B' L D F' L2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 B' D2 B' R2
42. D F2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 L' U F2 R D F R' D2 F'
43. R2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F U L' R U' B2 R' B' D2 L' R2
44. R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D L2 D U2 F2 L D' B D' L2 B' D F2 L' D
45. L2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U B' R2 U L R D B' D' L U2
46. R' B2 F2 L' B2 U2 L B2 F2 L' U2 B' R2 F U' L' B F L2 D' R
47. B' F2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 F L R2 D U' R B F U2 F' R'
48. L2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F L2 R B' F L' R2 D' U' B' L
49. R' F' B L2 F U F D2 L B U2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 F2 B' D2 L2
50. L2 D L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 F' D U' F R' B2 F' D B2 U'


*3x3x3 one-handed *
1. L B2 L2 D2 R' D2 U2 R U2 R D2 U L2 U' R2 F R2 D' B F' D'
2. F2 U L2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U L' B' R B' L R U2 L D' R'
3. D L2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 F2 R' F L' D F L2 R' F' D' L2 R'
4. L2 B F U2 F U2 R2 F D2 R2 D B' R' F2 R2 U' F U2 L2
5. L2 B2 L2 D2 R' B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' B R' F R' U F L2 D F' U2

*3x3x3 With feet *
1. F' L2 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 F' R2 U' L' F2 D2 R2 F' U2 L' U
2. F' D2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 F' L R2 F' D' R' D2 B2 D2 B'
3. B2 D2 U L2 B2 U B2 D L2 R2 D L' U L R' B U' L2 D L2 F
4. R2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 B' R2 F U2 F2 L U F' L' F2 U' B D U' F'
5. F D L B2 D' F' B' L F' R B2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble *
1. R2 B L2 B' U2 B D2 B2 F' R2 F2 L' D2 R2 D' R U2 B' U2 F U'
2. D2 F' L2 R2 D2 B L2 B' D2 B L2 U' F' L D2 U' L2 U2 F D'
3. R2 F L2 F' L2 D2 B2 F R2 F' L2 U B2 F2 L2 R' U' F2 L' B' F
4. B U' R2 U L' D F2 R D2 B L2 U2 D2 L B2 R' D2 R L2 U2 F2
5. L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U F2 D U' R' B D' L' U' B2 U2 R' B2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest moves*
1. D' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 F' D2 B U2 R B' F2 L F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
2. U2 R' U R2 U' R U' F U'
3. L' U' D' B D R2 U2 B' R' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 D L2 B2 D2
4. L2 Rw Uw R2 Uw2 Rw' B Rw2 B2 Fw Uw' B' U L Rw' B2 R' Fw2 Uw B2 Fw' U R Fw Uw U2 L2 F D L R D' Fw Uw2 U' Fw R' Fw' U' R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
2. U R2 F' U' R' F U' R F2 U'
3. R2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 F' L2 D2 B R' U L2 U B R U' R2 B' U
4. L2 D2 B2 Uw' F' D Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' F' D L2 D2 Rw' B2 F' Rw' B2 L2 Rw B Fw' Uw' B2 L2 Rw' R Uw F2 L Rw2 F2 U' Rw R Uw' L2 R B
5. F2 D' Lw' Rw' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw L Lw' Rw B Fw2 D Lw2 Rw2 U2 Rw' R Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw D' R' D' Dw Uw2 U' B' Bw Fw' Uw2 L2 Rw2 R Fw' D' U2 Lw2 Dw L' Fw2 Lw Rw' D' Dw' B' D' Uw2 Bw2 Uw' Rw Fw Lw2 Uw2 U' F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 +6x6x6x Relay
2.* R2 F2 U2 R U R2 F U2 F
*3.* B2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 R' B2 L' R B2 U' F' D2 U F U F' L D
*4.* B Fw2 U' F Rw' L R' F B' Fw2 Uw' Fw R Rw' F Uw B2 U2 R' B F' U L' R' Uw2 B' Rw2 D2 F' R' D' F' L B2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R2 Fw D'
*5.* U' Bw' Rw2 L' F' Fw' U' D' Dw' Lw2 F' Bw Lw Fw Uw2 F Rw' D Lw2 R' D2 Rw2 Bw' L2 D2 Fw Lw2 U' Fw2 Dw' F2 R' L' Lw2 Rw Dw' Rw2 Fw Bw' Lw' Rw2 L' F Dw' Lw' R2 U Lw' L2 Bw2 D Fw2 B2 L U Lw2 Rw2 Bw B2 L2
*6.* F' 2B B2 2D' 2L2 2R' 2F2 U 2U2 3R' 2U2 2L D2 3R 2U2 2R B2 3F L' R 2B' 3F 2F 2D' L F R 2F2 D' 2U' 2R' 3R' 2L2 U 2B2 D2 L' R 2U2 2R' L' R2 2L' 2D 3R' 3F 2D2 3F' 2F2 D' 2L' 2R' U F 2D' U' D' L' U2 2D 2R2 2B 2U2 D 3U 2R D 3F2 U 3F' 2U' 2R B 2U 2R R 2B2 L' 2U' DF' 2B B2 2D' 2L2 2R' 2F2 U 2U2 3R' 2U2 2L D2 3R 2U2 2R B2 3F L' R 2B' 3F 2F 2D' L F R 2F2 D' 2U' 2R' 3R' 2L2 U 2B2 D2 L' R 2U2 2R' L' R2 2L' 2D 3R' 3F 2D2 3F' 2F2 D' 2L' 2R' U F 2D' U' D' L' U2 2D 2R2 2B 2U2 D 3U 2R D 3F2 U 3F' 2U' 2R B 2U 2R R 2B2 L' 2U' D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay
2.* R2 U' F U' F U' F R U
*3.* D F2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R' D2 F R D2 R' F D F' L'
*4.* U2 B2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 Rw' Fw2 F' Rw2 R' D' Fw R' L D F Uw2 D' F2 L Fw Rw2 B2 Rw L Fw' U2 F' U F2 D2 B2 Rw R U2 Fw' D F Uw' U2
*5.* Lw' Bw D' Lw2 F' L2 Uw2 U Fw' Lw' L' B' Dw' U B2 U F2 Lw2 D2 Fw2 R' Dw B Rw2 D Rw D' B L' B Rw2 L F D R2 L Rw B2 Bw' Rw D' Fw2 D2 R2 Fw' Rw' L2 Uw' Bw' F' D' B' D' Uw' B L' U' Dw Rw2 Bw2
*6.* 3R' 2R' 2F' 3R 2B' 2L' 2R' 2D' 2F D2 L2 3R' 2L' 2B2 3F2 3R 2R2 B' R' L' 2F' 3F U 3U2 3F2 2B' 2D' 2F2 2B U R2 U2 2L2 3R 3F2 2U2 R 2U2 D' 3U2 F' D R' 2B 2U 2B 2R 3F2 D 3U' F2 2F2 2B R 2B2 2L' 2D' F' 2L2 U2 3U2 2R' D2 2F' 2L' 2F' L2 2F2 3F B U' L2 B' 3R' L' R2 3U' 2D2 2F' 2L'
*7.* 3U2 D2 3B' B' U' 3D2 2L 2B' 3D' D' 2D' 3F 3U2 L2 D U 2D B' D' L' 2U 2F' 2R2 B' 3L 2D' R 2R' L' 2U' 3B2 B 3L U 2R2 B' F' 3L R2 D 3D2 B' 2F2 2U' B' L 2L2 2B' D2 2D2 F 3L2 F2 R' 2B' 2R' U' 2L 2R F L 2B2 3R2 U 2R 2U 3F' 2L2 2D L 2R' 2L' 3U2 2R 3F L 2R 3U' 2U2 B2 3F2 R' 3U' U D2 R2 B2 3D' 2U 3U U 2B' R D 2D' 2U U' R 2R' U'

*Mini Guildford
2.* U' F' U2 R U2 F2 R2 U' R 
*3.* R' B2 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 L F U' B' F U L D' F2 R2 U
*4.* R U2 L' D Rw B Rw U2 B2 R' U D2 Rw F Fw U R U2 Uw' F' U Rw2 U B' R2 Rw' U2 R F' L2 D B2 L U' D2 Uw R' Fw2 U2 B2
*5.* Uw' Lw2 Bw2 L Bw Uw' Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw' D' U' Uw' Rw' U2 R Rw L2 F' L Fw Bw2 L' Lw2 D2 U' Dw' Lw2 Fw' Lw Rw' B Uw2 U2 Bw Fw2 Rw R' Bw' Rw Bw F2 R' F' Dw' Uw2 U Bw' U2 Bw' U2 Dw' R2 U' Lw B R' Bw2 Dw L'
*OH.* L2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 B L2 R2 U R' B' D L D L
*Clock.* UR3+ DR5- DL2- UL5- U4+ R2- D2- L3+ ALL5+ y2 U3+ R3+ D0+ L1+ ALL6+ UR UL 
*Mega.* R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U get last scramble
*Pyra.* L' U L' R' B L U' B l' b' u' 
*Skewb.* U R' B U' B R U L U'
*Square-1. (*-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -1) / (6, -3) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (-2, -4) / (0, -1) / (-1, -2) / (-5, 0)
*
Clock*
1. UR1+ DR3+ DL0+ UL0+ U3+ R0+ D2+ L3- ALL0+ y2 U1- R2+ D3- L5- ALL6+
2. UR2- DR2+ DL3+ UL2+ U4+ R6+ D5+ L4- ALL4+ y2 U1- R3+ D5- L2+ ALL3- UR UL
3. UR6+ DR3+ DL4+ UL2+ U5+ R3+ D5- L4- ALL0+ y2 U2- R1- D1+ L3+ ALL1- UR DL
4. UR0+ DR1- DL0+ UL0+ U5+ R2- D0+ L1- ALL5+ y2 U4+ R3+ D4- L6+ ALL5+ UR DL
5. UR2+ DR4+ DL5+ UL1+ U3- R5+ D4- L4+ ALL0+ y2 U4+ R1+ D3+ L3- ALL1+ UR DR UL

*Kilominx.*
1. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
2. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
4. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
5. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*
Megaminx *
1. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
2. R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
3. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
4. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
5. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*
Pyraminx *
1. U L B L' U' L U' l' r b u'
2. B' L B' L' U' R' B' l' b
3. B L' B R' L' U B L l r b u'
4. L' R B' L R U' L l r' b' u'
5. U L U B' R' L' B L b'
*
Square-1 *
1. (6, 5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -1)
2. (3, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) /
3. (0, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 3) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5)
4. (1, 3) / (5, -1) / (-2, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (-5, 0)
5. (-3, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 3) / (4, 0)
*
Skewb *
1. D' L U' R L R D' R L' D' U'
2. D R U' R D' U L R' D' U'
3. D' L' D' U' D' L' U' R' D' U'
4. U' L R D' U D U D L D' U'
5. D' R' U D' R' L D R' U' D' U'


----------



## Malkom (Jun 8, 2017)

Is there a way to reset your password?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 8, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Is there a way to reset your password?


There should be (it is) but I am a beginner at maintaining the site so I don't know how yet. I'll tell you
when I find out, but I must fix this thread first (and other things too )


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 8, 2017)

2x2 (9.95), 7.20+, 6.67, 6.72, (5.34) = 6.86 // okay, maybe I should stop competing right now 
3x3 (DNF), 33.18, 19.17, 17.88, (15.69) = 23.41 // Omg, I did Z-perm in the first one, apparently it was U-perm. Second one, I did my cross wrong. How?
4x4 1:21.08, 1:16.75, (1:11.86), 1:27.15, (1:27.39) = 1:21.66 // too.much.parity
5x5 3:17.60, (3:23.93), 3:08.85, (3:08.40), 3:19.23 = 3:15.23
2-4 1:45.15
2-5 5:04.18
2BLD 30.95, 24.23, 35.60
3BLD 1:38.14, DNF (1:29), DNF (1:19) // oh no, still can't get a success
4BLD DNF, DNF (7:48), DNF // really? 
5BLD
MBLD 10/11 52:36 // PB, time to add couple cubes more
MTS (DNF), 1:11.95, 3:20.81, (1:11.36), 1:26.18 = 1:59.65 // Is it really necessary to fail 2 solves everytime?
OH (34.37), 42.89, (51.47), 44.26, 41.58 = 42.91
WF 3:15.24, (4:12.07), 3:26.13, (2:53.97), 3:46.97 = 3:29.45
Skewb (13.47), 10.43, 13.29, (9.41), 10.82 = 11.51
Square-1 (54.65), 28.36, 33.46, 31.62, (22.58) = 31.15
Pyraminx (4.97), (8.25), 5.64, 6.51, 5.80 = 5.98 // now that's great
Megaminx (2:28.43), 3:01.94, 2:32.14, 2:53.98, (3:14.36) = 2:49.35
FMC 39



Spoiler



*Scramble: *D' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 F' D2 B U2 R B' F2 L F2

*Solution:*
F2 R D F2 R' F2 (2x2x2)
L B' L2 B2 (pseudo 2x2x3)
U' ** B L2 B' L B L' B' (pseudo F2L-1)
L' U' F * U F' L' (edges)
U2 B2 (premoves)

* [B R2 B', L2]
** [U F U', B2 (3 moves cancel)


----------



## arbivara (Jun 8, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> We are having some troubles and not so much spare time right now.
> 
> Now this competition is open at least at the competition site.
> https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/index.php
> ...



Great to have the site back! o/


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 8, 2017)

*6x6x6*: 5:10.03, 5:49.67, 5:36.18, (DNF(6:17.12)), (4:58.84) = *5:31.96
7x7x7*: (10:09.10), (8:45.04), 9:24.46, 9:18.88, 9:23.97 = *9:22.44
Square-1*: 1:42.01, (2:00.29), 1:37.44, 1:31.86, (1:29.68) = *1:37.11
5x5x5*: 3:00.86, 3:40.08, 3:31.51, (2:58.61), (4:53.66) = *3:24.16
3x3x3*: (35.02), 32.57, (28.48), 34.63, 29.82 = *32.35
2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *12:49.54*; 20.26, 35.67, 2:34.86 (nasty pop/lockup), 3:10.75, 6:07.99

What happened to that 6x6 scramble on the 2-6 relay?


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 8, 2017)

*Pyra:

Skewb: *(19.50), 16.58, 16.84, (14.75), 16.42 = *16.62*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 8, 2017)

Mini Guildford: 4:47.49 [2-2.13, C-7.81, P-7.02, M-1:17.27, 5-1:30.25, 4-48.23, OH-15.57, Sk-12.14, Sq-16.27, 3-10.75]


----------



## DuLe (Jun 10, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *39*



Spoiler: Solution



*F' U' R2 B' D' B D R D R' B L2 B' R2 B L2 B' R2 D L' D L D' B D2 R2 B' R' F B' D2 F' B R' B' U' R B2 D*

I: D' B2 R' // 2x2x1
N: F' U' (P: U') // 2x2x2
I: B2 R2 (P: R2) // 2x2x3
I: D2 B' D L' D' L // F2L-1
I: D' R D' R' D' B' D B // -3E, -3C

Skeleton: F' U' R2 B' D' B D R D R' * D L' D L D' B D2 R2 ** B2 U' R B2 D
* B L2 B' R2 B L2 B' R2
** B' R' F B' D2 F' B R' _B_


----------



## OJ Cubing (Jun 10, 2017)

3x3: 14.62, 16.81, 14.97, (12.87), (16.86) = 15.46

mBLD: 5/11 Absolutely shocking, I think I’m a bit out of practise and way too tired :/

Mini Guildford: 12:54.05


----------



## Awder (Jun 10, 2017)

*2x2: *5.85+, (7.10), 6.55, (5.65), 5.68 = *6.03
3x3: *16.35, 16.83, (14.54), (18.98), 17.25 = *16.81 
4x4: *1:25.14, 1:14.48, (1:10.04), 1:27.80, (1:33.59)* = 1:22.47
2-3-4 Relay: *1:39.22
*Clock: *22.33, 16.46, (13.35), (DNF), 14.97 = *17.92
Pyraminx: *5.25, (4.84), (6.15), 5.46, 5.62 = *5.44
Skewb: *8.33, (11.77), 7.54, 9.46, (6.77)* = 8.44*


----------



## Agguzi (Jun 10, 2017)

4x4: 1:33.335, 1:34.299, 1:13.438, (1:10.506), (1:37.624) = 1:27.024


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 11, 2017)

2x2: 2.82, 3.63, 3.35, 3.49, 3.40 = 3.33 average
3x3: 11.37, 12.61, 10.56, 11.45, 11.07 = 11.41 average
4x4: 1:03.45, 1:04.56, 59.45, 1:02.64, 1:03.19 = 1:02.65 average
Pyraminx: 5.36, 4.86, 5.16, 6.09, 5.67 = 5.42 average
3x3 OH: 32.97, 32.50, 33.09, 36.56, 36.70 = 34.36 average
Square-one: 22.36, 24.56, 19.98, 22.50, 23.01 = 22.48 average
Skewb: 6.19, 5.89, 7.00, 6.57, 6.49 = 6.42 average
2-4 relay: 1:27.87


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 11, 2017)

3x3: (11.78), (DNF), 12.40, 14.15, 14.24 = 13.60


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 11, 2017)

YAY competition site!


----------



## Cubing profession (Jun 11, 2017)

*3*3: *23.840 , 24.815 , (26.913) , 26.881 , (22.544) = 25.179 

*4*4: *2:53.662 , (3:34.464) , 2:50.992 , 3:05.807 , (2:13.855) = 2:56.820
*
Megaminx: *3:22.063 , 3:13.936 , (3:51.822) , 3:30.127 , (3:02.478) = 3:22.042
*

*


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Jun 11, 2017)

2x2: 4.25, 7.37, 5.34, 5.36, 6.69
3x3: 26.37, 28.01, 22.88, 24.523, 30.018
3x3 OH:
Pyraminx:
Skewb:


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 11, 2017)

333: 18.17, 18.63, 21.19, (21.59), (15.65) = 19.33 // the last solve should've been sub-15, but >timer fail


----------



## Bertus (Jun 12, 2017)

2x2: (3.45), 4.97, (6.96), 4.14, 5.35 = 4.82
3x3: 22.63, 21.94, (18.15), 21.13, (26.06) = 21.90 // bad average, but I could use 3 ZZLLs which I am learning in the moment
4x4: (1:09.90), 1:10.63, 1:12.49, 1:22.20, (1:26.93) = 1:15.11
5x5: 2:26.00, 2:42.63, (3:08.18), 2:27.80, (2:21.01) = 2:32.14
3x3 OH: 45.07, 50.06, 37.52, (1:07.98), (34.00) = 44.22
Pyraminx: (8.34), 7.65, (7.28), 7.87, 7.39 = 7.64
Skewb: 11.46, (16.83), 9.46, (9.17), 11.17 = 10.69
MTS: (DNF), 2:41.23, 2:46.87, (2:06.61), 2:10.65 = 2:32.91
2-4 Relay: 1:48.35
2x2 BLD: 49.84, 34.38, 1:07.47 = 50.56
3x3 BLD: 2:29.93, DNF, DNF // I really should practice quick Edge memo


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 12, 2017)

2x2: 4.44, (4.13), 4.29, 4.28, (4.49) = 4.33

3x3: 14.72, 14.72, 13.77, (13.09), (21.29) = 14.40

4x4: (56.23), 1:02.34, (1:10.39), 58.75, 1:04.76 = 1:01.65


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 12, 2017)

2x2: (3.64), (5.06), 4.44, 4.78, 4.32 = 4.51
3x3: 13.62, (14.21), (12.65), 12.94, 13.76 = 13.44
4x4: 50.67, (46.67), 47.58, 47.39, (56.59) = 48.55
5x5: (1:33.27), (1:42.42), 1:41.74, 1:35.59, 1:33.35 = 1:36.89
6x6: 3:11.40, 3:05.71, 3:14.31, (2:50.76), (3:33.91) = 3:10.47
7x7: 4:48.85, 4:59.57, (5:24.84), 4:57.03, (4:25.91) = 4:55.28
2x2 BLD: 29.72, (19.41), 31.12 = 19.41
3x3 BLD: DNF, 2:21.64, (1:58.53) = 1:58.53
4x4 BLD: 9:31.87, DNF, (8:11.43) = 8:11.43
5x5 BLD: 17:58.45, DNS, DNS = 17:58.45
Multi BLD: 11/12 (58:44)
3x3 OH: (16.11), 23.44, (26.40), 21.91, 24.20 = 23.18
3x3 WF: 58.81, 56.31, (1:07.61), 57.87, (48.95) = 57.66
3x3 MTS: 1:09.64, (1:06.94), (1:19.93), 1:11.57, 1:09.42 = 1:10.21
FMC: 32


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble : D' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 F' D2 B U2 R B' F2 L F2

NORM: B' R2 B2 R' B' L' // 2X2X2
: R' B' R2 B R' // 2X2X3
INV: F2 U' F2 // F2L-3
: F U' F2 L F L2 U L U L' U L U' // L3C
SKELETON: B' R2 B2 R' B' L' * R' B' R2 B R' U L' U' L U' L' U' L2 F' L' F2 U F U F2

*: L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F

SOLUTION: B' R2 B2 R' B' F' R2 F L' F' R2 F R' B' R2 B R' U L' U' L U' L' U' L2 F' L' F2 U F U F2
COUNT: 32


2-4 Relay: 1:18.63
2-5 Relay: 3:13.50
2-6 Relay: 6:54.16
2-7 Relay: 11:40.94
Mini Guildford: 6:36.47
Clock: (15.80), 14.39, (12.75), 15.22, 14.08 = 14.56
Kilominx: (34.94), 34.98, 40.60, 36.72, (41.95) = 37.44
Megaminx: 1:18.24, 1:19.07, (1:23.11), (1:16.51), 1:17.95 = 1:18.42
Pyraminx: 4.90, 5.12, (4.76), (5.69), 5.45 = 5.16
Square-1: 21.76, 43.18, 49.54, 36.23, 22.13 = 33.84
Skewb: 8.08, 8.13, (6.04), (8.18), 6.15 = 7.45


----------



## Bogdan (Jun 12, 2017)

*3x3x3:* (18.51), 17.94, 14.88, 15.22, (14.74)-> *16.01
FMC:* 36 moves


Spoiler



Solution: R' D2 R F' U' B2 U' R' D R2 B2 D L' F L F' D2 F' U' F D F' U D F B' D' B D' B' D' B D B' D2 B

normal: R' D2 R F' U' B2 U' //2x2x2
R' D R2 B2 //2x2x3

inverse: prescramble: B2 R2 D' R U B2 U F R' D2 R
B' D2 B D' B' D B D B' D B //f2l-1
F' D' F D F L' F' L D' //all but 3 corners

skeleton: R' D2 R F' U' B2 U' R' D R2 B2 D L' F L F' D' * F' D F B' D' B D' B' D' B D B' D2 B

insertion: * D' F' U' F D F' U F (3 moves canceled)


----------



## Alea (Jun 12, 2017)

*2x2: *(5.19), 8.56, (8.67), 7.80, 6.68 => *7.69
3x3:* (16.55), 17.28, (17.99), 17.73, 17.29=>*17.44
4x4:* (1:45.55), 1:18.68, 1:22.64, (1:17.90), 1:33.12=> *1:24.82
5x5:* 2:21.84, (2:09.13), (2:23.25), 2:11.76, 2:11.93=> *2:15.18
6x6:* (5:17.25), (4:37.32), 4:42.48, 4:58.06, 4:42.98=>* 4:47.84
7x7:* (7:26.00), 7:19.19, (7:00.58), 7:05.75, 7:03.17=>*7:09.37
OH:* 26.06, (23.88), (35.62), 29.34, 24.63=> *26.68
Kilo:* 1:20.97, (55.59), (1:31.08), 1:06.89, 1:14.24=> *1:14.04
*


----------



## sqAree (Jun 13, 2017)

*2x2:* (3.44), 5.81, (6.23), 5.10, 4.69 = *5.21
3x3:* 14.36, 14.46, 15.80, (19.46), (14.18) = *14.88
4x4:* 1:05.74, (58.12), (1:10.52), 1:09.01, 1:08.90 = *1:07.89
3BLD:* 2:06.25, 3:12.36, DNF(2:37.51) = *2:06.25
OH:* (18.32), 18.60, 20.32, 20.76, (23.93) = *19.90*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 13, 2017)

As this competition started so late we'll hold it open one more day,
i.e the whole Tuesday UTC. So no results and no Gift Card Lottery until tomorrow.
The new one (#24) is open on the comp site now and will be created here in an hour or so.

@One Wheel: about the 2-3-4-5-6 relay - for those new events the scrambles are
created and edited manually, I just messed the editing up .


----------



## bubbagrub (Jun 13, 2017)

I've put my other results up on the competition site, but it seems I can't add any more there, so here's my FMC result:

*FMC: 34*



Spoiler: FMC Solution



D2 R' F R' U L' R F2 B2 R D2 R' U R D2 R2 U B' U B R D B L B' L' F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B' U2

D2 R' F // eo (3/3)
R' U L' R F2 // eo + 223 less one corner (5/8)
B2 * U R' U2 R // pf2l less 2 corners (5/13)
R' U' B' U B R D B L B' L' D' ** B U2 // L5C (11/24 -- first two moves cancel) 

Insert at *:
R D2 R' U R D2 R U' (5/29)

Insert at **:
D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 (5/34)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 14, 2017)

Results for week 23: congratulations to Christopher, Jaysammey and Torch!

*2x2x2*(22)

 3.15 schapel
 3.16 cuberkid10
 3.19 jaysammey777
 3.40 FastCubeMaster
 3.41 turtwig
 3.41 Competition Cuber
 4.23 Torch
 4.34 AidanNoogie
 4.51 Christopher Cabrera
 4.81 DGCubes
 4.82 Bertus
 5.20 sqAree
 5.73 Tx789
 5.80 Moonwink Cuber
 6.03 Awder
 6.61 Bubbagrub
 6.86 T1_M0
 7.68 Alea
 9.75 Deri Nata Wijaya
 10.56 arbivara
 14.27 Jacck
 20.15 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(31)

 8.53 lejitcuber
 9.35 cuberkid10
 10.16 schapel
 10.78 FastCubeMaster
 11.30 Competition Cuber
 11.35 Torch
 11.90 Keroma12
 11.92 turtwig
 12.39 jaysammey777
 13.08 TwistAL
 13.22 DGCubes
 13.44 Christopher Cabrera
 13.60 Ordway Persyn
 14.40 AidanNoogie
 14.87 sqAree
 15.47 OJ Cubing
 16.01 Bogdan
 16.37 Tx789
 16.81 Awder
 17.43 Alea
 19.31 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.33 xyzzy
 21.90 Bertus
 23.41 T1_M0
 25.18 Cubing profession
 25.89 arbivara
 26.25 Bubbagrub
 26.30 Moonwink Cuber
 32.34 One Wheel
 34.42 Jacck
 35.05 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(19)

 36.29 cuberkid10
 37.78 schapel
 44.50 jaysammey777
 45.92 Torch
 46.82 FastCubeMaster
 48.55 Christopher Cabrera
 49.97 DGCubes
 50.78 Keroma12
 1:01.95 AidanNoogie
 1:03.09 Competition Cuber
 1:07.88 sqAree
 1:15.11 Bertus
 1:21.66 T1_M0
 1:22.47 Awder
 1:24.81 Alea
 1:27.02 Agguzi
 2:13.12 MatsBergsten
 2:14.13 Jacck
 2:56.82 Cubing profession
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:12.57 schapel
 1:14.38 cuberkid10
 1:25.47 jaysammey777
 1:26.96 Torch
 1:34.49 FastCubeMaster
 1:36.89 Christopher Cabrera
 1:39.07 DGCubes
 2:15.18 Alea
 2:32.14 Bertus
 3:15.23 T1_M0
 3:24.15 One Wheel
 3:34.47 Jacck
 3:44.83 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:46.31 Keroma12
 3:05.51 Isaac Lai
 3:10.47 Christopher Cabrera
 3:34.91 DGCubes
 4:47.84 Alea
 5:31.96 One Wheel
 7:31.32 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:08.51 Keroma12
 4:55.15 Christopher Cabrera
 7:09.37 Alea
 9:22.44 One Wheel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 17.66 lejitcuber
 17.91 Isaac Lai
 18.40 jaysammey777
 19.79 cuberkid10
 19.89 sqAree
 22.35 turtwig
 22.63 Torch
 23.18 Christopher Cabrera
 26.33 Keroma12
 26.68 Alea
 28.42 DGCubes
 34.21 Competition Cuber
 38.90 Bubbagrub
 42.91 T1_M0
 44.22 Bertus
 44.49 Deri Nata Wijaya
 54.84 arbivara
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 37.75 Torch
 48.34 DGCubes
 57.66 Christopher Cabrera
 1:15.96 Bubbagrub
 3:29.45 T1_M0
 4:16.10 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 9.08 turtwig
 10.69 jaysammey777
 15.27 Torch
 19.41 Christopher Cabrera
 24.23 T1_M0
 26.38 MatsBergsten
 30.40 Deri Nata Wijaya
 34.38 Bertus
 1:10.78 Jacck
 1:18.28 RyuKagamine
 2:19.09 arbivara
 DNF Bubbagrub
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 1:05.37 Torch
 1:19.70 MatsBergsten
 1:24.27 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:38.14 T1_M0
 1:58.53 Christopher Cabrera
 2:04.71 DGCubes
 2:06.25 sqAree
 2:23.67 jaysammey777
 2:29.93 Bertus
 5:23.38 Jacck
 6:19.60 RyuKagamine
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 5:08.40 Keroma12
 5:45.82 Torch
 5:49.75 MatsBergsten
 8:11.43 Christopher Cabrera
11:37.39 Jacck
 DNF T1_M0
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

12:36.71 MatsBergsten
17:58.45 Christopher Cabrera
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

17/22 (59:58)  Keroma12
11/12 (58:44)  Christopher Cabrera
10/11 (52:36)  T1_M0
4/4 (17:09)  MatsBergsten
5/11 (60:00)  OJ Cubing
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 36.88 Torch
 46.20 jaysammey777
 1:10.21 Christopher Cabrera
 1:59.65 T1_M0
 2:32.92 Bertus
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 48.76 cuberkid10
 58.04 jaysammey777
 59.92 FastCubeMaster
 1:04.32 Torch
 1:09.09 DGCubes
 1:10.94 Keroma12
 1:18.63 Christopher Cabrera
 1:27.87 Competition Cuber
 1:39.22 Awder
 1:45.15 T1_M0
 1:48.35 Bertus
 3:16.55 Jacck
 3:18.49 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:11.54 cuberkid10
 2:35.35 jaysammey777
 2:43.73 Torch
 3:13.50 Christopher Cabrera
 5:04.18 T1_M0
 6:51.56 Jacck
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(2)

 6:54.16 Christopher Cabrera
12:49.54 One Wheel
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(1)

11:40.94 Christopher Cabrera
*MiniGuildford*(3)

 4:47.49 jaysammey777
 6:36.47 Christopher Cabrera
12:54.05 OJ Cubing
*Kilominx*(5)

 22.66 jaysammey777
 24.17 DGCubes
 25.89 cuberkid10
 37.43 Christopher Cabrera
 1:14.03 Alea
*Skewb*(16)

 3.06 lejitcuber
 6.42 Competition Cuber
 6.95 cuberkid10
 7.45 Christopher Cabrera
 7.59 DGCubes
 7.86 jaysammey777
 8.30 Torch
 8.44 Awder
 8.64 Tx789
 9.24 Bubbagrub
 10.34 turtwig
 10.70 Bertus
 11.51 T1_M0
 16.61 CornerCutter
 23.90 MatsBergsten
 32.17 RyuKagamine
*Clock*(7)

 7.09 jaysammey777
 10.20 cuberkid10
 11.50 Torch
 14.56 Christopher Cabrera
 15.71 DGCubes
 17.92 Awder
 DNF RyuKagamine
*Pyraminx*(11)

 3.20 DGCubes
 3.65 FastCubeMaster
 4.15 Torch
 4.67 cuberkid10
 5.16 Christopher Cabrera
 5.40 Competition Cuber
 5.44 jaysammey777
 5.44 Awder
 5.98 T1_M0
 7.64 Bertus
 9.73 turtwig
*Megaminx*(7)

 55.61 Isaac Lai
 1:01.93 jaysammey777
 1:15.81 DGCubes
 1:17.32 Torch
 1:18.42 Christopher Cabrera
 2:49.35 T1_M0
 3:22.04 Cubing profession
*Square-1*(12)

 13.63 cuberkid10
 17.03 Isaac Lai
 18.27 DGCubes
 19.77 Torch
 22.62 Competition Cuber
 22.66 turtwig
 23.50 jaysammey777
 27.70 FastCubeMaster
 31.15 T1_M0
 33.85 Christopher Cabrera
 1:10.32 RyuKagamine
 1:37.10 One Wheel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

28 jaysammey777
29 irontwig
31 arbivara
32 Christopher Cabrera
34 Bubbagrub
36 Bogdan
39 DuLe
39 T1_M0

*Contest results*

290 Christopher Cabrera
237 jaysammey777
226 Torch
192 cuberkid10
180 DGCubes
166 T1_M0
136 Keroma12
119 FastCubeMaster
118 Competition Cuber
113 MatsBergsten
99 turtwig
96 schapel
91 Bertus
76 Alea
73 sqAree
72 lejitcuber
64 Awder
59 Bubbagrub
58 Isaac Lai
53 AidanNoogie
53 Jacck
49 Deri Nata Wijaya
41 One Wheel
40 arbivara
38 Tx789
31 Bogdan
28 OJ Cubing
28 RyuKagamine
25 TwistAL
22 Ordway Persyn
20 Cubing profession
18 Moonwink Cuber
17 irontwig
13 xyzzy
12 DuLe
8 Agguzi
4 CornerCutter


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 14, 2017)

And so finally, the Cubicle Gift Card!
37 people competed, so you all have roughly a 2.7% chance. 

Here we go, turn the wheel, whoopeee.....
.... and it stops at 32... and that is *Moonwink Cuber*!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 14, 2017)

Heeyyyyyy,
Another GA podium. We should keep count of these!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 14, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Heeyyyyyy,
> Another GA podium. We should keep count of these!


Is it 2.7% chance of a Georgia podium too? No, it cannot be as there are
more then 37 states in US


----------

